# Stuart D10 - First test run



## Patrik (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

This is my first ever test run on compressed air. It's a Stuart D10

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eis14SMeZtQ[/ame]


----------



## jonesie (Nov 14, 2011)

patrik nice job and a good runner, keep up the good work . thanks for showing. jonesie


----------



## smfr (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd be very pleased if that were my first run on air! :big:

Are you holding the top down because not everything is screwed together?

Simon


----------



## Patrik (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!! ;D

Simon, everything was bolted together, but I had to hold my pinkie and index finger on the expansion links so the engine didn't change direction. The drag links wasn't finished at that time.


----------



## kvom (Nov 14, 2011)

great looking runner. Any build pics?


----------



## Patrik (Nov 15, 2011)

Well there is some tidying up to do and of course polishing and painting.

I don't have to many build photos from the beginning of the build but i do have a album/set over at flickr.
The link is here http://www.flickr.com/photos/iccccie/sets/72157625802175207/


----------



## Patrik (Nov 17, 2011)

Okey, so I thought why not show you the pictures I do have during the build progress?
I did not own nor had access to a mill in the beginning of the project, that's why I used the lathe in some of the steps where maybe it would have been easier in the mill.

Here we go:


This is the first photo i have on the build:



IMG_0070 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Gland nut threading:



IMG_0073i by Iccccie, on Flickr




Trail fit:



IMG_0075i by Iccccie, on Flickr


Progress so far, this crankshaft had to be remade because the diemensions from the plans did not match up with my soleplate ???



IMG_0338 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Big end first drilled the bolt holes then cut in half:



IMG_0435 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Then milled both pieces flat:



IMG_0436 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Then drilled in steps and finally reamed:



IMG_0444 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Drilled the little end in same setting so i would get the two holes parallel. Half the little end was drilled to a larger dia and also reamed so the wristping could go in from one side and threaded in the other end:



IMG_0445 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Here you can see the different sizes:



IMG_0448 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Turned the shoulders:



IMG_0451 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Opened up the little end:



IMG_0457 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Finnished connecting rod:



IMG_0458 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Eccentric straps bored to final size:



IMG_0478 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Drilled and tapped the cylinder:



IMG_0054 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Centering the steam chest in the 4-jaw chuck using kozo's wiggler:



IMG_0082 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Gland boss turned and centre drilled, later drilled, reamed, drilled again and tapped:



IMG_0086 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Finnished steam chest:



IMG_0086 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Centering the eccentric:



IMG_0103 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Parted off and faced:



IMG_0111 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Steam chest gland nuts:



IMG_0112 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Milling the expansion links, yes both in the same run:



IMG_0129 by Iccccie, on Flickr


Valve with valve adjuster



IMG_0142 by Iccccie, on Flickr



New crankshaft:



IMG_0181 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Some more progress:



IMG_0189 by Iccccie, on Flickr



Steam inlet pipe in place:



IMG_0193 by Iccccie, on Flickr



And thats all for build photos!
I hope you have enjoyed it!


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice work Patrik!


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I like like it!! Thanks Patrik and please continue to post up your progress. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## Ken I (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the post - I bought that kit over a year ago and got sidetracked doing other things - so I appreciate anything you post on that motor.

nice runner.

Ken


----------



## bezalel2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Pat

I enjoyed the build pics  Thm:

Thanks for sharing


Bez


----------



## Ken I (Nov 19, 2011)

What exactly was the mismatch between crank and soleplate dimensions that caused you to remake the crank ?

As I mentioned earlier - I have that kit - forewarned is forearmed.

Ken


----------



## steamer (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey Patrik,

You've been reading!....great technique...and smart "old school" set ups

I like it.....a lot!

 :bow:

Nicely done!

Dave


----------



## Patrik (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you all for your nice comments! Means a lot!  ;D


I will provide you with updates as soon as i get more time on this project!


----------



## Patrik (Nov 19, 2011)

Ken I  said:
			
		

> What exactly was the mismatch between crank and soleplate dimensions that caused you to remake the crank ?
> 
> As I mentioned earlier - I have that kit - forewarned is forearmed.
> 
> Ken



Ken,

I can't remember the exact number but I think it was around 1mm. 
I should point out that this was only one of the reasons for rebuilding the crankshaft, it got a little bent during the clean up process (didn't know it was so delicate :-[ ) And also, the first soleplate i got (the one i built the crank after) was full of hardspots and did not machine very well, so i contacted Stuart models and received a new soleplate with better dimensions. Always had good support from Stuart Models!!! Cheers to that!
So your soleplate doesn't have to be out of dimension, but to be sure - check it. Lay out the holes for the stands and it will pretty much show if the soleplate is in dimension or not!


----------



## Ken I (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for the detailed reply.

My Stuart is very much on a back burner - I found this site after I ordered the kit - decided to build Gerry's beam engine first just to see if my skills held up before ruining the Stuart.

Since then I have been sidetracked designing and building engines that piqued my fancy (V4 Wobbler, Improbable inside out radial and I'm working on designs for an elbow engine and another inside out radial).

But when I do get to it I hope I manage as well as you, keep up the great postings.

Thanks,
      Ken


----------



## Swede (Nov 23, 2011)

She's a beaut! I love the fact that Stuart uses a lot of cast iron in their sets. I've built a couple of Tiny Power steam engines from castings, and while they are very nice, the all-bronze and brass doesn't look as nice (IMO) as the contrast you get with brass, bronze, and cast iron.

With an engine that nice, the paint is going to be a big deal. I may have missed it, but are you going to airbrush enamel?


----------

